# Posting trot and general appearance



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry no photos showed up.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Sorry no photos showed up.


Can you see the video uploaded to YT?


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Luna’s rider said:


> I’m struggling with my feet who keep on moving forward


Took a screen capture. I'll delete it in a week or so or sooner if you wish:








If your weight is almost entirely behind your stirrups, any weight you put into your stirrups will push them forward. My thought would be to drop the stirrups a notch, which will bring your hips forward in the saddle, and then lean forward enough that you are balanced above your stirrups. Otherwise you must post from your knee and I believe that sets one up for falling forward off the horse is if the horse spooks.

If you bring your hands further back on the reins (longer rein), then your arms won't need to be straight.

I don't ride English and most of my trotting is done in two point, so take my advice with a big, steaming cup of FWIW!

Edit to add: It helps me to think of "fluid balance" rather than "position" when I ride. I want to concentrate on how my balance feels with my horse's balance versus any particular rule on position. I want to feel a little loose, with my "hinges" - my hips, knees and ankles - flexing to absorb and follow the motion.

"_At first when learning how to ride you must think about your position all the time, and in this period of your learning your picture matters a great deal. But later, when the contour of your position is correct when your spring, grip, balance, etc. are working effectively then there are only two criteria of your position; a) are you in fluid balance and rhythm with your horse or not? b) does your seat enable you to control your horse efficiently?_" - VS Littauer, Common Sense Horsemanship


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

bsms said:


> Took a screen capture. I'll delete it in a week or so or sooner if you wish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It’s strange, I felt good on the horse and “fluid” but looking at your screenshot it looks all wrong 😑


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Your feet are too far back in the stirrup. You should be at the ball not the arch.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I personally love the "home" position in stirrups. Very few people agree with me. The first thread I initiated on HF:

Question on stirrup position: ball of foot or mid-foot (home)


----------



## Shenandoah. (May 5, 2021)

I noticed hand position. Thumbs need to be up, not turned inward towards each other. It will feel awkward at first when you correct it. Ignore that feeling, and it will go away. Think… Thumbs up and wrists straight.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd suggest more bend in your elbows and try to keep them into your side, rather than raising and straightening them with each movement; they look like they're pointing sidways at times. Hands down and thumbs on top as well.

Your lower leg should be back underneath you, stirrups on the ball of your feet, you should be able to draw a line from your ear to shoulder, hip and back of the heel (or relatively close).

Inside of your thighs and knees relaxed and resting against the saddle, knees and toes pointing forwards ( or as close as you can). As soon as your legs and feet come forward and turn out, the wrong muscles come in contact with the saddle and horse and it makes it harder to rise and to give effective aids.Your weight should be down through your heels but not forced, that leads to tension. Rise from your knees and not the stirrups to prevent your lower leg moving. It's a rotation around the knee joint, moving your hips forward and back.

You're doing really well. With some minor changes everything will fall into place and a lot of the tension in your body will go making it less work for you.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

What type od a saddle are you using? Some jumping saddles will push your legs forward.

I have to say that I really like the way this horse is going. It could be more forward but the rhythm and his overall bearing is great. He looks like a high quality horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can see how you are trying to get your leg back, and kudos for you noticing that, and for not raising your heel into the horse or going all wonky in an effort to line up. Shortening your stirrup one notch can help. It may be that the balance of the saddle isn't right for you. perhaps too big or too small, that can make a huge difference 
But, yes, shorten one notch, bringg the stirrup onto the ball of your foot. 

your elbows DO need a bit more bend and they must be brought back against your rib cage, with thumbs up. You are doing a good job of not bumping your super cute horse in the mouth. but, bent arms, elbows in , thumbs up

I see a good rider in the making


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Lots to like here!!

A few notes:

You're currently riding with piano hands. Your fists should be vertical, not horizontal, with thumbs on top. It will help you have a softer, more following contact, and help to keep your elbows in.

Your hands bounce slightly when you're rising. It's not bad at all, but if you think slightly "down" with your hands every time you rise, your hands will stay level regardless of what your body is doing.

Your lower leg is really still during your posting, which is great!! Looks really good. I think you might be shortening your leg a little, higher up, which is why your stirrup is slipping to home, and your heels aren't a bit deeper. Think pushing your knees back and down, and of lifting your toes slightly to get your heel just a bit lower. This will also help keep your leg as far back underneath you as you can reasonably place it. And it will keep your stirrups stable on your feet.

That trot circle around the cavaletti was too small for the horse to maintain his gait. While it's great to be able to do tight corners, within reason, not many horses could have turned that sharply and stayed in trot.

Over all, good progress so far!! The main thing is the angle of the hands, really. Nothing else stood out a whole lot. The rest will come with practice and riding fitness. Well done!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't read the responses. I'll go back and read once I type my thoughts. I think your biggest issue is in your stirrup. You have your foot all the way in it so that you are resting your arch on it. You should have the ball of your foot on the stirrup. Move the stirrups forward and then you will be able to put weight in your heel. Right now you can not because of the stirrup and that is shifting everything off. Fix that first and then come back for more discussion and a new video. That is my thought....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

@farmpony84 , I always ride with my foot in close to the heel. It is what the Cavalry taught and I find it works very well. I spend a lot of time in two point with weight in my stirrups. 
















Yes, my left foot points out more than my right one. It is like that when I jog and when I shower so I guess I have something funky in my leg. Don't wear spurs so Bandit doesn't care.

Weight in the heel and stirrup - you cannot have one without the other - comes from not gripping with the knee. It needs to flow uninterrupted PAST THE KNEE. Do that, and it then must flow into the stirrup and heel. This creates security in your lower leg instead of your knee and seat and is a big help when a horse spooks.

The deeper foot position makes it easier to keep your foot in the stirrup when things get bouncy. Further back is probably better for refinement and on a predictable horse. I'll probably never own the latter and ride trails where refinement isn't needed - but security is. If someone wants to do well in shows, then ball of foot may be important. But the home position doesn't prevent heels down, nor does it stop one from putting weight in the heel.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you! My goodness, y’all. You are so knowledgeable and kind! and when oh when will I become an equestrian like you?! These tips are great - and they are in line with what my instructor is spotting. I can’t seem to correct my stirrup position consistently. I need to do some exercise to loosen my hips and strengthen my core. I’m riding mostly English - don’t know what to say about the saddle, it is one I feel a little bouncy on, admittedly. Next week marks my “1 year of riding more or less weekly” anniversary! There’s a lot of seat to work on, not to mention my canter aids…. And thanks for those who complimented this dude, Robin. He’s a nice horse - once he wakes up.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Your horse is moving well and in a nice trot, I also think your legs need to be back under you and this will help you rise in the post. I think you are sitting a little back and if you balance a little more forward and don't even try to rise to the post but rather wait and let the horse push you up with the forward impulsion from the hind leg. 
I don't aim to rise very much when posting but that can depend a lot on the horse's way of going, a strong energetic trot will push you up more.
the video was a bit fuzzy for me to see if you are pulling on the reins each stride but try to go with the motion of the horse's head, It's hard for me to describe but I would have my upper body slightly more forward and kind of rise up and ahead instead of just trying to rise up in the saddle.
Maybe a lunge lesson or just try to hold a bit of mane or neck strap to help steady yourself would help to get the rhythm.
Nice horse, I like his nice steady trot.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

P.S. what size seat is your saddle? hard to say but is it a little small? just a suggestion because you are doing a good job just need to get the legs under you better.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@Luna’s rider I've learned from experience that, as long as you are not in a rush, fixing one thing at a time is a lot more productive then trying to get everything right at once. I was taught that your shoulder, hip, and heel should line up so I was always pulling my shoulder back shifting my legs, putting my heels down, trying not to spill my cocoa (hand position) but what would happen is I would get really stiff and everything would fall apart. So if you work on one thing, your stirrup, when you get that, you will find that other problems will just disappear because things will line up. One exercise I used to do was to stand with the ball of my foot on the stairs and then push my heel down. I would do it a few times a day for several minutes at a time. It was very helpful.

@bsms for equitation purposes (in the show ring) there is a right placing for the leg and stirrup. As for the way you ride with you feet jammed in, I am assuming it gives you a feeling of stability but it kind of makes me nervous. I've seen people come off and get dragged so I am always careful not to put my feet to deep in.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My theory, @farmpony84: The one time I came off was when Mia exploded during a dismount. She reared, spun 180 and leaped away. I already had one foot over her rump dismounting and flew off like she had flicked a booger! At the start, my TOE was in the stirrup - part of my dismounting. Based on the bruising of my foot, during the explosion my foot went in as far as it could go and twisted before it was forcibly yanked out.

I rely on my boot and the size/shape of my stirrups to prevent my foot from going through. My boots slide off easy enough that they should come off my foot even if the boot does get jammed in. And I think I am far less likely to fall off one side if my feet & legs start firmly and securely on both sides. Bandit will need to buck and buck hard to dump me - and he doesn't actually buck very hard ever. 

I totally agree about showing, and I agree it is a judgment call. Sports like polo and steeplechase often use the home position. So did the cavalry for riding like this:








They wrote: "_After the stirrup has been adjusted so that the tread strikes the ankle bone, the foot is placed well home, so that the tread rests under the instep, and not against the ball of the foot. The almost universal habit of putting the ball of the foot on the tread is very faulty, and should only be done in schooling of a technical order, such as high school work and early training of a colt, where light touches of the spur are frequently needed. For cross-country work, polo, jumping, and other real riding, the foot belongs well home in the stirrup where it will not jar out at the least mishap, and endanger or momentarily incapacitate the rider. Moreover, unless the foot is pushed home, it is much more difficult to keep the proper position of the heel, ankle, and leg from the knee down, which is of fundamental importance in riding correctly._"

Old cowboys did it and many current cowboys do as well:








I will not tell anyone they MUST use it. I totally agree many folks ride GREAT with the ball of foot! But I know from experience that it doesn't create stiffness, lack of spring, prevent lowering the heels, etc. It is one of many things that I think people should consider and then decide what works best for them and their goals. I also admit it is not a refined position. I only think it can be Okay.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@bsms I don’t show so I don’t really need to be sophisticated but keeping my foot that far into the stirrups hurts my shins against the stirrup leathers. I always ride in tall boots so it isn’t for lack of safety equipment. 

Maybe it works differently in a western saddle.

I must note that I keep my feet directly below me and that the leathers are perpendicular to the ground - they need to rub against my shins in that position unless I take my feet further out. 

I think polo players wear shin guards? I could well be wrong about that. They probably just aren’t wimpy like me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

One year of once a week lessons is NOTHING! seriously, that's 50 something rides! That is NOTHING. I'm sorry, but riding well takes many more rides than that. For the amount of time you've had, I think you are doing really well. You recovered your lost balance well, and while the circle back was small, it was balanced both you and the horse. And , yes, that horse is a unicorn! one doesn't alwaays get such a nice horse to learn on. 

I truly think the saddle is part of the issue . I know that I can post well from dawn to dusk in some saddles, and am a total basket case in others. Posting in a jump style saddle is nigh impossible for me, and an AP (which is what I think that saddle is) is also no good for me. I can post fine in most western or dressage saddles, where the location of the stirrup bar just naturally places the stirrup more under your leg, rather than in front of it.

I agree with Farmpony in that focussing on one thing at a time is best.
Try the shorter stirrup and focus on your leg position. think of your HEEL as pointng at the horse's hind feet. In order for that to happen, you have to have the weight going down the outsidee/backside of your leg, past your knee ( as @bsms said) and down even PAST the stirrup, like an arrow toward that horse's hind hooves.

Just try that. later, if you like I will give you two great pointers for better hand/arm position.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Murdoch Minute No. 90: Balance Point of the Foot | The Murdoch Method this explains it well. And while we say ball I suspect many have found this balance point and due to location still refer to it as the ball.









*Murdoch Minute No. 90: Balance Point of the Foot*
by Wendy Murdoch

Photo 1. The balance point of the foot is just behind the ball of the 2nd toe.
Do you lose your stirrups? Stiffen your ankles? Have trouble getting your heels down? Does your stirrup swing forward when you ride? Do you carry your stirrup on your toes? Perhaps your difficulty results from the interpretation of riding with the stirrup on the ball of your foot. A small but significant change in foot placement could make all the difference to your ankle function and comfort when riding.
Next time you ride, notice where you place your foot on the stirrup. Are only your toes resting on the tread? Do you press down with the ball of your foot? Are you worried about getting caught in the stirrup and therefore have very little of your foot through? If so, consider getting safety stirrups so that you place your foot correctly on the tread for good ankle function. If your foot is not far enough through the stirrup you are on the ball of the foot instead of the balance point.
The correct position is with your foot resting with the “balance point of the foot” (George Morris) or “bubbling spring” (Sally Swift) on the stirrup. This location is just behind the ball of the 2nd toe. When riding with the balance point you will be able to lengthen your toes allowing them to rest flat inside your boot therefore, the boot crease will disappear.

Photo 2. Pushing down with the ball causes the heel to rise.
Have someone take a photo if you are not sure how you place your foot or look at an old pair of boots. They will have a deep crease across the toe box if you brace with the ball. This causes plantar flexion (pointing the foot downward), raises your heel and makes it impossible weight your heels correctly. Instead you will have to push the stirrup forward to have _the appearance_ of a low heel but this causes many more problems!

Locate the balance point of your foot by removing your shoes and socks. Take your fingers and find an indentation just after the arch and before the ball of the first and second toes. You want this area on the stirrup tread. Depending on the width, the tread may extend forward and/or back from the balance point as with polo other modern stirrups.

To feel why this is the correct location find something to stand on which simulates the stirrup. Place only the ball of your foot on it. You can use the ball for leverage to push down causing your heel to rise (similar to how women would walk in high heels). Place the balance point of your foot on the object. Notice that your ankle can sink down and that it is difficult it is to brace against the ledge. You still might pull your toes up but you don’t have the support to raise your heel as if to stand on the ball of your foot. You can weight your heel without pushing your lower leg forward and your ankle can sink down acting like a shock absorber when riding.

Photo 3. Foot correctly positioned with the balance point on the stirrup tread. The toes are relaxed and long with the heel sinking below the line of the tread.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How to Keep Your Feet From Going Home in the Stirrups


Your stirrups should support the ball of your foot. If your foot slides forward so that the stirrup rests under your arch, you will bounce more in the saddle. Here is how to fix the problem.



www.successful-horse-training-and-care.com





Here is another that perhaps explains why in relation to ankle flexion that balance point and support is so important.

Here is a snip.from that link:

In contrast, the lead photo in this article shows a rider whose foot has "gone home" in the stirrup. Notice how the stirrup is positioned under the arch of the foot. This prevents the ankle from flexing freely. This kind of position can readily result in ankle and knee injuries. It also causes the rider to brace her lower back so that she bounces in the saddle.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> One year of once a week lessons is NOTHING! seriously, that's 50 something rides! That is NOTHING. I'm sorry, but riding well takes many more rides than that. For the amount of time you've had, I think you are doing really well.


I think I've had about 800 rides since coming back to riding in 2015. Over 700 of those on Elle. A couple hundred of those rides have been lessons. And I still feel like a big weenie -- especially on unfamiliar horses -- and have weird new issues popping up constantly. I consider myself barely intermediate.

Not saying this to be discouraging at all - but to be encouraging! OP is doing very very well. Lots to like, and lots of room to grow. It's a constant process!!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

SteadyOn said:


> Lots to like here!!
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> ...





tinyliny said:


> One year of once a week lessons is NOTHING! seriously, that's 50 something rides! That is NOTHING. I'm sorry, but riding well takes many more rides than that. For the amount of time you've had, I think you are doing really well. You recovered your lost balance well, and while the circle back was small, it was balanced both you and the horse. And , yes, that horse is a unicorn! one doesn't alwaays get such a nice horse to learn on.
> 
> I truly think the saddle is part of the issue . I know that I can post well from dawn to dusk in some saddles, and am a total basket case in others. Posting in a jump style saddle is nigh impossible for me, and an AP (which is what I think that saddle is) is also no good for me. I can post fine in most western or dressage saddles, where the location of the stirrup bar just naturally places the stirrup more under your leg, rather than in front of it.
> 
> ...


yes please! I’ll keep you “posted” 🤣 (ok sorry)


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

SteadyOn said:


> I think I've had about 800 rides since coming back to riding in 2015. Over 700 of those on Elle. A couple hundred of those rides have been lessons. And I still feel like a big weenie -- especially on unfamiliar horses -- and have weird new issues popping up constantly. I consider myself barely intermediate.
> 
> Not saying this to be discouraging at all - but to be encouraging! OP is doing very very well. Lots to like, and lots of room to grow. It's a constant process!!
> 
> View attachment 1120857


Thank you! I’m not discouraged at all! I’m in this for life now, having given up at age 13….. 🥰


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> Murdoch Minute No. 90: Balance Point of the Foot | The Murdoch Method this explains it well. And while we say ball I suspect many have found this balance point and due to location still refer to it as the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true. The "ball" of the foot is too far forward and what I usually call the ball is behind it.

As far as riding farther back on the foot goes, it is fine if you have wider stirrups. With the usual short bed english irons your shin will rub as someone mentioned, and the arch of your foot will get painful from the pressure point. 

Some have said to put your thumb on top. You don't want piano hands, but there are different correct hand angles depending on your style of riding. Western disciplines sometimes hold a fist like an ice cream cone is in it.

I was taught to angle the hand slightly rather than having an upright fist. This can be a more relaxed but also strong position for many riders.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horsef said:


> Maybe it works differently in a western saddle.


Rode for years in English and Australian saddles. Not an issue.
















Now...In YOUR saddle, with how YOU ride, it may be an issue. If so, don't do it! Simple. Do what works for you on your horse, in your saddle, with how you ride.


QtrBel said:


> This prevents the ankle from flexing freely. This kind of position can readily result in ankle and knee injuries.


Simply not true. Remember, the US Cavalry taught having the stirrup on the ball of the foot was "_very faulty"_ and they taught tens of thousands, if not more, how to ride across rough country - including Ronald Reagan:








I don't mind people CHOOSING to ride with the stirrup on the ball of the foot, but I strongly object to being told - by people who don't do it - that it is dangerous, prevents the use of the ankle, will cause knee injuries, etc. WHAT HAS BEEN DONE CAN BE DONE. Most (but not all) cowboys use the home position, including those who are going to throw themselves off their horse calf roping! Polo players use it. It is common in steeplechase. The military taught it. And I do it all the time, with my 60+ year old knees and ankles.

Anyone uncomfortable with it, or who just prefers not to do it, is WELCOME to use the ball of foot instead. But it isn't a "fault", doesn't injure anyone, and is extremely common in sports involving very challenging riding. In fact, that is a common denominator of the home position - the wilder the riding, the more likely it is to be used! And that strongly suggests it is SAFER, not more dangerous!

It is a bit like the collection of dressage: If we think we can properly balance a horse then why do we only attempt it in the arena on level ground? Why do we instinctively let the horse balance himself when things start to go bad, yet claim we know more about balance than the horse?



QtrBel said:


> Locate the balance point of your foot by removing your shoes and socks.


Simpler method: Go climb a ladder:









*You will instinctively place your foot in the securest possible position, which is neither on the ball of the foot NOR rammed against the heel!*

Look at the photos I've posted. None of them show my heel or Reagan's heel touching the stirrup. Nor are "we" using the ball of the foot. The best place for the stirrup is the ladder-climbing position! @gottatrot is right, a wider stirrup tends to obscure it. I spent years using a 2 bar English stirrup, including bare metal ones with no rubber foot grip, and it works the same way.

Not on the arch unless one is REALLY worried about losing the stirrup. Not on the ball of the foot, which no one uses when climbing a ladder. The point of balance is the ladder position. I like that near the leading edge of a stirrup. With a wider stirrup, folks might shift it a little back. But when one focuses on BALANCE and FEELING GOOD on the horse instead of what judges call "good position", the body knows what to do. Just as it knows what to do when climbing a ladder! I swear riding instructors make things harder than needed to keep themselves employed!

BUT! Whatever works well for an individual. Because we are all different and there are very few hard rules in riding. In spite of what judges say...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This remains one of my favorite videos. No, I don't ride like this. I'm not good enough to ride like this. But watch her in slow motion. Watch her foot, leg, etc. Sometimes what works just works, and the idea that we are insecure in our seat, etc from failing to use "proper position" just boggles my mind:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

All of your photos show your arch as where any pressure gets placed. You arch is not intended to carry the weight of your body directly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@bsms that video of a barrel racer shows a rider that is barely even using the stirrups. She is basically riding by balance and grip, both of her legs and he hand on the horn. would never lift that video as an example to someone who is asking how to improve their posting, as was the OP. Yeah, she's an awesome barrel racing rider, for sure, and gets the job done with an "it ain't pretty style but it works". I doubt that stirrups position would be as helpful if she were trying to post a trot.

Also, people differ on what they think of as 'the ball of the foot'. The Wendy Murdock 5 minute fix articles says to put the stirrup just behind the ball of the foot, but, if people have different ideas of what that is, ti can vary a lot.
I do agree with her that if you have your foot sunk in, way deep , to the stirrup, and you try to stand up for posting the trot, it is more likely to push the stirrup FORWARD. In barrel racing, or cow dogging, that is probably a good idea, since you have such rapid deceleration and change of direction. But, for posting? not so good.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I do agree with her that if you have your foot sunk in, way deep , to the stirrup, and you try to stand up for posting the trot, it is more likely to push the stirrup FORWARD.


Except...I've done it and do it. Doesn't happen *IF* you are balanced over the stirrup! I guess that is my point: Those of us who DO X know best if X results in Y & Z. I'm not guessing. I'm not quoting an instructor. I do it all the time because much of my riding is done in a half-seat with weight in my stirrups. Trotting is mostly done in two point but I do post at times - and it is pretty easy if you keep balanced over your stirrup and USE your stirrups. If you fold/unfold while posting versus sitting down and then relying on your horse to throw you up and forward, your consistent balance results in a consistent lower leg. And if you canter in the half-seat, the horse's back isn't thrusting you forward either. Steady balance = steady leg.

Doesn't matter if your stirrup is on your toe, the ball of foot, the ladder position or the arch. If your BALANCE is above your stirrups, your lower leg stays stable because YOU are stable. And your horse will thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is doable. If the position of your foot causes a forward push on the stirrup, when rising , the human must lean forward MORE to stay 'over' the stirrup. There are certainly situations where this is optimal. and it depends on the speed of the horse, and whether or not you are going to jump something or not.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And as for you not quoting instructors, well, I beg to differ. Your posts are rife with such.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

@Luna’s rider 

The screenshot with the line on it isn’t so dreadful as far as your shoulder through hip line is concerned- if anything you possibly try too hard to sit so upright!

You’re sitting a little too far back on your saddle - shuffle your bottom forward a little bit and that will encourage your lower leg to shift back and bring your heel into line.

Don’t be tempted to push your heel too far down, it’s unnecessary.
Rather than pushing your heels down, think about your weight flowing down from your shoulder, through your hip and down through your heels.

You’re riding in a ‘English style’ riding school program, so my advice is aimed at that.

I don’t care what a hobby rider does or what suits them, its what’s correct and what’s expected in your situation that matters.

In correct English riding style, your foot must be placed on the stirrup, slightly behind the ball of your foot.

It might suit some people to do otherwise but it isn’t correct.

I think you might be over posting at the trot, which will put you out of sync with the diagonals- that will correct itself when you get your legs and seat better placed and become more relaxed.

I think tension is a lot of your problem with your hands and arms- time in the saddle will fix that

Ronald Reagan isn’t a great example, he maybe had arthritis in his knees or he emulated the English hunting seat - HM had a much better position in the saddle!


----------

